#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  How many of you are single?

## Dhiya

This a funny video dedicated to singles by poovan media from Jaffna. Enjoy this video guys.

----------


## Ritika

The rapping and lyrics is epic!

----------


## Medusa

But here there are some one told that they are single but They are taken more selfies and more phone calls. So how can you tell only couples used to take selfie? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Moana

I'm Single ,I want to be taken? :Wink:

----------


## Shana

> I'm Single ,I want to be taken?


By whom exactly? If you specify it clearly, I'm sure everyone here can take some legit actions to make you committed! :lol:

----------

